# Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well had a order for several pens so decided today to give it a go. These are Wallstreet II which I really like. Never have had a problem. Anyway the top one is Titanium/Platinum. The next two are Elegant Wallstreet II Titanium/Gold with the upper one being stablized Birds Eye Maple burl and the next one down is Big Leaf Maple Burl. The bottom two are Wallstreet II Titanium/Gold one being stablized Birds Eye Maple Burl and Big Leaf Maple Burl. All the blanks are stablized. I had 5 pens already done up so he took those plus the 2 Holy Land Olive wood pens with certificates. I know forgot pic's. One he wanted for himself and one for his pastor. All in all he wanted 12 pens. So I will mail these 5 out Monday. He didn't say a word when I told him I couldn't take less than $58 each. He sat down and wrote the check. He was extremely happy.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Love the Burl's Bernie.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As Harry said one time, "every time you post, we have to find more superlatives."

wow...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James and James. I appreciate it.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Bernie:

The pens look great, are you getting much request for the Olive wood?

I have several pen blanks, a couple of stopper blanks, and a 2 x 2 x 18 spindle blank that I came across a while ago and bought for a good price, I also have about 30 COA, to go with the wood.

Been thinking of turning them but I didn't know how popular it is.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Danny the olive wood from the holy land with a certificate sells pretty well around here. I do sell quite a few pens especially at Christmas. Probably and don't know for sure but I think somewhere near 30 pens.


----------

